

Mailgun hack day: Making our API documentation smarter - safun
http://blog.mailgun.com/mailgun-hack-day-making-our-developer-docs-smarter/

======
jstoiko
I am curious. What did you use to spec out your documentation? Have been using
RAML lately.

